# Sight tape software



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Broke down and bought a laptop so now I need to get some sight tape software. I know somebody sells some on AT but I don't remember where I seen it. Please give me websites to go to.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Lancaster archery has them all. I prefer Archers Advantage, never had a bad tape. OT2 has alot of info to put in and when I did, my tapes were always off. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

VA Vince said:


> Lancaster archery has them all. I prefer Archers Advantage, never had a bad tape. OT2 has alot of info to put in and when I did, my tapes were always off. Just my opinion.


I have both AA and OT2. At short ranges, AA works great. If you use helical fetching or offsets, AA does not factor that in and the drag starts to result in errors that are noticeable at ranges greater than 60 yards. You can minimize those errors if you sight in at say 30/60 yards but you may still see errors at 80 yards. You do need to input more info with OT2 but I don't think it is that bad. :wink: I does have the advantage of being able to change to fetching offset which more closely accounts for the drag at longer shots. I have been able to chronograph my arrow, enter my set up and get it to match out to 80 yards to within a few clicks. :thumbs_up

Bottom line, both can work and do if you use them correctly and know the limitations.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Fla_lefty said:


> I have both AA and OT2. At short ranges, AA works great. If you use helical fetching or offsets, AA does not factor that in and the drag starts to result in errors that are noticeable at ranges greater than 60 yards. You can minimize those errors if you sight in at say 30/60 yards but you may still see errors at 80 yards. You do need to input more info with OT2 but I don't think it is that bad. :wink: I does have the advantage of being able to change to fetching offset which more closely accounts for the drag at longer shots. I have been able to chronograph my arrow, enter my set up and get it to match out to 80 yards to within a few clicks. :thumbs_up
> 
> Bottom line, both can work and do if you use them correctly and know the limitations.


Like I said in my first post, I have never had a bad tape with AA. I only shoot field and shot my first FITA. No problem shooting 80 yards or more with the tapes.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks for the info. I will look into both.
Chris*


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I recently downloaded a free program called XSight that I will use from now on. I've never been happy with AA tapes that I've used. I'm always fudging the middle distances. The first tape I made with XSight was dead on. It doesn't have all of the bells and whistles of the other programs but I don't think you can beat it for marks. You might find it if you do a search for the name.


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Tap*

So far, I prefer TAP to any of the others. Just seems easier to use and I have never had a bad tape.

Tony is always very helpful if you have and issues or problems.

http://www.thearcheryprogram.com/


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Chris, 

I have used both On Target 2 and TAP. Both are very good. I chose to stick with OT2. Going back and forth was not very good. You can download OT2 for about $25. Buying CDs will cost about $50 like TAP and AA. I see no disadvantage to the download version. If you load from a CD, it will ask you to update it online anyway.

OT2 is very complete. Because of that it may not be the easiest when you first try it. However after going through things a couple of time, you will be in good shape. It has a lot of capability that I have not used yet. It is great for sight tapes and checking the spine of arrows.


Ed R


----------

